# anyone make a short runner intake manifold for the 2.5 yet?



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

I've seen how well the 2.0 responds to the srm (N/A and turbo). also the other motors seem to make power with them. i bet there is a bunch of power to be had with the turbo kits available now for this motor. if someone would build a short runner intake manifold this motor should really put down the power. no more rams horn design. i understand that they wanted a longer runner to promote torque. what i have seen is that the runners are smaller in diameter in relation to the port of the head. open the runners and make more power. just a thought.










_Modified by anti bling at 11:38 AM 5-26-2008_


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

not that i know of but a new intake manifold would be nice.... but at the price the 2.0s is going for , it would be a bit much


_Modified by sl33pyb at 9:26 PM 5-27-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: anyone make a short runner intake manifold for the 2.5 yet? (anti bling)*

i know if some one produced one for the 2.5 i would pick one up. my old 2.0.


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: anyone make a short runner intake manifold for the 2.5 yet? (vwluger22)*

F-it! lets make one


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









where the H E L L did you find that?!?!?!?! i want one!!!! whats up with the dual fuel rails? extra fuel injectors? D A M N !


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

info on that plz


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sl33pyb* »_info on that plz

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3246798


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

i must msg Andre


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*

losts of places would be happy to fabricate one but since it would be the only one, it will be VERY expensive compared to a regular intake. 
I would give it another year or 2 before we start seeing parts like that pop up for ours. It seems like its gonna be like the old 1.8T and Vr6 battle. Where the 1.8T motor had a mass aftermarket until people started messing with the vr6 and stuff started coming out. 
I have seen people make custom intakes before from v8s to 2.8-3.8 GM v6s. Its not terribly hard if your a good welder and fabricator. You would just need to find how much cfm the motor needs to make the power your looking for then how long to make the runners. Then it would benefit much from having a ported throttle body and a phenolic piece in between the throttle body and intake. For NA applications the intake would benefit much as well but would need the software to match.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I agree.
I also think if we push for parts, they will make it.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

hmmm .. if i could get a blueprint of this im sure i could crank out 5 or 6 in a day


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*

charge half price of what any weld/fab shop would


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*

I am planning a weird forced induction setup for my 2.5 which I would like to get a custom intake made. I have seen on youtube people with the 16V vw motors using eaton M90 and m62 superchargers. They had it sitting beneath the intake about where our alternators are. It was turned upside down and where the impeller is that normally mounts to the intake they had a flange with a 3 inch round tube coming out about 2-3 inches. Then they had a mandrel bent 3 inch tube running to the throttle body and had a cold air like intake for the hot side of the supercharger. I would like to make a custum intake made to mount the supercharger similar to how the LSJ 2.0 engine is in the cobalt SS's. I plan on goin all out with heavier injectors and either 034 engine managemeant or if I can get megasquirt to work I would love to use that. The superchargers can be had refurbished for 250-300 dollars and are good for a pretty good amount of boost. As audy4u has shown to us, it doesn't take much boost to get our cars to really scoot. Tuning is a big hurdle and I don't knock the turbo kits out for our cars or those to come. But like when I built my fieros I just want to look back and say damn I did all that work myself.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Lets get started


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

sounds good


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMun7glVoZ4
Inspiration








Bear with me some I just got out of the army a week ago as of tomorrow and need to get settled. I start school in august and will be a full time student. Funds won't be very tight but I will be able to hash this stuff out. I plan on starting to call salvage yards to pick up a decent M90 to start plotting my destruction. Zzp performance sells a full rebuild kit, ported assemblies, and many other items that would fit our needs with the eaton. The only problem is mounting the thing as the pulley system would need to be revamped and brackets to be made.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

cant forget the velocity stacks


----------

